

Ask HN: Simple alternative to Google Analytics - csomar

I&#x27;m looking for an alternative to Google Analytics. The reasons:<p>- Referral SPAM has become huge, and I&#x27;m playing catch up trying to filter them out.<p>- It&#x27;s way too complicated now, and I&#x27;m looking for simple measurements.<p>What I&#x27;m looking for:<p>- Accurate, no ref SPAM analytics SaaS<p>- Visits, Visitors, Geo, Page Views, Duration, Bounce Rate and Traffic Sources.<p>- Simple and easy to use interface.<p>Any suggestions?
======
kaolinite
I recently launched Pleasant.io ([http://pleasant.io/](http://pleasant.io/))
for this exact problem. I wanted a simple, easy to use alternative to Google
Analytics (and one that respected the privacy of me and my users). Please feel
free to give it a try - any money you spend over the first 3 months is given
to Watsi :-)

~~~
taphangum
Great looking service.

I think your pricing is off though. I was about to sign up right before i saw
the variable pricing. I'm not sure why but I'd much rather know exactly how
much I'd be spending every month. Even if that means I'll be logically paying
more over the long term.

~~~
kaolinite
Thanks, appreciate it. That's a very good point, I hadn't considered that. I'm
going to have a think about changing it - thanks for bringing that up.

~~~
taf2
If it's not too complex I would recommend an AWS,EC2 model - let customers pay
as you go or opt in to pre buy for predictable and possiblely reduced pricing.

~~~
kaolinite
That's the current model I'm using, thinking it'd be cheaper for most users.
I'm not doing any pre-buying yet but was planning to, however now I'm
considering a subscription model.

------
jakobdabo
Host your own analytics using Piwik - [http://piwik.org/](http://piwik.org/)

~~~
tombrossman
Piwik is the obvious choice, and it blocks referrer spam by default and
hosting can be subcontracted out of you don't want to deal with setting it up.

[http://piwik.org/blog/2015/05/stopping-referrer-
spam/](http://piwik.org/blog/2015/05/stopping-referrer-spam/)

[http://piwik.org/hosting/](http://piwik.org/hosting/)

------
jamespaden
[http://get.gaug.es/](http://get.gaug.es/) was built to do exactly this with
unlimited sites.

------
BraveNewCurency
There is also Snowplow.
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/) It's more of a
toolbox, so it fails on the simple-to-use part. But it does lots of high-
end/sophisticated things that other tools can't.

~~~
narrowrail
For anyone else (at a _very_ high level):

\- written in Scala

\- $1250 or $5k("real-time") per month

\-
[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow)

------
dawson
I've been using [https://clicky.com/](https://clicky.com/) for several years
and on some high traffic sites, thoroughly recommend.

------
architectsono
I think you might block some identified spam sources URLs! But it's not all
the time very efficient! Will also be happy to have some recommendations on
that point!

------
bopf
check out [http://kilometer.io/](http://kilometer.io/) \- simple way to track
key events

------
alain94040
clicky.com is pretty good

